# What do you think about this bodybuilder? Steroids or not?



## bdsmoker (May 2, 2011)

Found him on youtube, he says he's natural. 





YouTube Video


----------



## jimm (May 2, 2011)

roids 100%


----------



## ROID (May 2, 2011)

It is possible he is natural, probably not, but possible.


----------



## jimm (May 2, 2011)

tbh either way they look like a cupla fags..


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 2, 2011)

jimm said:


> tbh either way they look like a cupla fags..


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2011)

187 lbs with single digit bf isnt impossible to do natty.


----------



## bdsmoker (May 2, 2011)

I was visiting his website at www.alongabbay.com and he looks alot bigger there.. i dont understand how people get to those sizes with out any help from a steroids ot something.


----------



## sjk (May 2, 2011)

I looked at his website. All I can say is if he aint juicen I aint juicen.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

bdsmoker said:


> Found him on youtube, he says he's natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS MUST BE YOU AND YOUR WEBSITE.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

and yes that physique can be achieved naturally, for the most part he is just ripped.


----------



## DEE151 (May 2, 2011)

he is on the juice..


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 2, 2011)

Theres no fuckin way I would or could diet that much.  Just not interested in being anorexic looking.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2011)

gay or not gay? def gay....both of them


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 2, 2011)

Is there two of them?  Gayness blurrs my vision


----------



## x~factor (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> THIS MUST BE YOU AND YOUR WEBSITE.



Too obvious. So lame.


----------



## 2B1 (May 2, 2011)

I think it's just a before and after.  The before is slightly more gay than the after, but the gayness is evident throughout the transformation.


----------



## Built (May 2, 2011)

I think he looks hot actually - Hmmmm, Alon Gabbay - the IP's from Sobernheim; 24km from Gabbay's hometown of Guldental. Lame self-promo. Could be natural, but the shoulders look a smidge well-capped to be natty. Either way, I'd hit it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

I thought you guys were just being assholes til I watched the video, that was the most homo video montage I have ever seen. I vote for not natural but it's possible to look like that without juice.


----------



## 2B1 (May 3, 2011)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to ihateschoolmt again.


----------



## easymoney (May 3, 2011)

Flaming gay bastard.  He's getting plenty of protein through his male friend's straw


----------



## Lysphen (May 4, 2011)

take some gayness + some roids, shake it, then play the video


----------



## NJRiot (May 4, 2011)

looks like some oil assistance to me.


----------



## Glycomann (May 4, 2011)

bdsmoker said:


> I was visiting his website at www.alongabbay.com and he looks alot bigger there.. i dont understand how people get to those sizes with out any help from a steroids ot something.



I guess that's because you're young.  Back in the 70s everybody got big without steroids, at least locally in small towns like mine.  We just shaved our heads and lived at the dirty dingy gym from May through September.


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

100% juiced


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

100% gay


----------



## bdsmoker (May 4, 2011)

Lol why you guys say hes gay you dont even know him, you just jelouse lol!


----------



## jimm (May 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I thought you guys were just being assholes til I watched the video, that was the most homo video montage I have ever seen. I vote for not natural but it's possible to look like that without juice.


 

lmao u watched the vid hahaha


----------



## dworld (May 4, 2011)

juiced...


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

Lysphen said:


> take some gayness + some roids, shake it, then you have hardcore bodybuilding.


 

Ha Ha Ha Ha, Exactly.


----------



## RoidRage9 (May 4, 2011)

definetly roids


----------



## easymoney (May 4, 2011)

c'mon bdsmoker...watch the damn video and if you don't see cum dripping from that flamer then the initials in your screen name must stand for BIG DICK smoker!


----------



## D-Lats (May 4, 2011)

Waste of roids if he is on them I see marathon runners that walk around that lean. Looks like a fag!


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha, Irony.


----------



## chesty4 (May 4, 2011)

Does it matter? Either way he's put in the work and done a great transformation.


----------



## Swoleisback (May 5, 2011)

We are all gayer for having watched that video lol 
Either way it takes work with or without AAS


----------



## 2B1 (May 5, 2011)

Hated said:


> Didn't watch a second of it.




You are gay enough on your own merit...


----------



## bdsmoker (May 5, 2011)

I wish i could get to his size.. dont care to be gay with those muscles


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

Juiced 100% or just some killer ass protein lmfao!


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

bdsmoker said:


> I wish i could get to his size.. dont care to be gay with those muscles


----------



## bdsmoker (May 6, 2011)

jbzjacked said:


>


----------



## M-Rods (May 6, 2011)

you should have just introduced yourself and said hey this is my vid, listed your website, you would've taken allot less flack


----------



## bdsmoker (May 6, 2011)

Lol you dont know what you talking about..!! btw i wish i could be him LOL


----------



## tommygunz (May 6, 2011)

Jack freakin Lalane'd juiced


----------



## Livebig14 (May 7, 2011)

FIrst off, this is gay.  Second,  its not like he's that big so he could definatley be natural.


----------



## bdsmoker (May 7, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> FIrst off, this is gay. Second, its not like he's that big so he could definatley be natural.


  he is big enough to take steroids!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2011)

Everyone is big enough to take steroids... Fact is, you can get that big naturally for sure, you can get much bigger in fact. Doesn't really matter if he took them or not really, we can speculate all we want but there is no real way to tell. But I will say most people can get to that size without steroids if they work hard enough. It would probably take a lot longer naturally but it's possible for sure.


----------



## bdsmoker (May 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Everyone is big enough to take steroids... Fact is, you can get that big naturally for sure, you can get much bigger in fact. Doesn't really matter if he took them or not really, we can speculate all we want but there is no real way to tell. But I will say most people can get to that size without steroids if they work hard enough. It would probably take a lot longer naturally but it's possible for sure.


 
I totally agree..!


----------



## OUTLAW01 (May 13, 2011)

def gay but can go both ways natty or juiced..


----------



## SuperLift (May 14, 2011)

No eat to tell whether he is natural of not.. Gay? That's pretty easy to tell. Lol. Like the others said, sub 200 with single digit bf is not unheard of for natural. But there's also a good change he has used anabolics, wait who cares???!


----------



## magger (May 14, 2011)

juice n gay


----------



## sassy69 (May 14, 2011)

In my not professional opinion, I'd venture he's natty, and if he's on anything its something light like winny. The transformation is great but a part of me feels like its also him just completing his puberty and filling out. Lots of guys are scrawny before they finally (physically) grow up. I also don't think he's running anything heavy because he's not developing a lot of width in the shoulders / delts / lats.


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

i'd say its 50/50


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

juiced


----------



## jay83 (May 21, 2011)

he is just lean and ripped and not juiced if anybody has seen a tested natural competition you know what i mean just a lot of people drinking haterade


----------



## jay83 (May 21, 2011)

no width or thickness thats the tell tale sign


----------



## Conan63 (May 21, 2011)

could very well be natural, on the other hand, who cares


----------



## jaxx34 (May 22, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Flaming gay bastard. He's getting plenty of protein through his male friend's straw


 ...just what I was thinkin...I want my 50seconds of time back from that video!


----------



## jaxx34 (May 22, 2011)

When I want to get in touch with my inner-female side I'll just stop my pct! lol


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 22, 2011)

bdsmoker said:


> Found him on youtube, he says he's natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They mis-spelled his name it is actually Alan Gayboy


----------



## blergs. (May 22, 2011)

maybe he was natty when photos where taking but gear use was there.
also mayeb he considers anythign OCT "natty" which it is NOT.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

as ol' Tom Platez would say, Winny is the sweetest candy I've ever tasted.


----------



## mlc308 (May 23, 2011)

They guy is not that big... he is just very cut.  I would say 50-50 on roids or not.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (May 23, 2011)

Dat dere CellTech...


----------

